# R.I.P Athena



## lovebug (Mar 21, 2012)

I am sad to say that we had to put our baby girl athena down about 2 weeks ago she couldnt walk anymore she wasnt eating and she was in pain it was the right thing to do she was a good girl and she will be missed


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost her, but it sounds as though she had a long happy life.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Athena.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. The greater the love, the harder the loss is. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

There are no good words. So sorry for your loss. :teary:


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. Hugs to you.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Deepest sympathies for your loss. May your happy memories help you through this time of grief.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very sorry for Athena's passing. What a great name.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for your loss :rip: *Athena*


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm sorry.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm sorry Ladybug. They get so in our hearts don't they.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------

